# Salmon oil



## mitch kuta (Mar 5, 2007)

What Salmon oil do you all use? Been using Leerburgs but wondering if I could get just as good and cheaper.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Best deal I know of:
http://alpha-nutrition.stores.yahoo.net/grsaoi32.html

Grizzly salmon oil, 4-32 oz. pump containers for $80 plus shipping. They're now having a 5% off sale too.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

I buy a bottle of 120 2000mg Salmon Oil gelcaps from Wal-Mart for about $7. Be sure it's salmon oil and not fish oil.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Konnie Hein said:


> Best deal I know of:
> http://alpha-nutrition.stores.yahoo.net/grsaoi32.html
> 
> Grizzly salmon oil, 4-32 oz. pump containers for $80 plus shipping. They're now having a 5% off sale too.


Holy Cow!!! 
Thanks Konnie....I am going to order that now. I try and order all I can from LB, but that price is too good to pass up (especially with 7 dogs).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Caveat:

Even with a pump bottle (good) that isn't constantly being opened and thus exposed to air, you want to keep this kind of quantity protected from sunlight and heat.

Deodorized fish oil (like I take myself) is very easy to detect rancidity in (as long as it's liquid and not caps), but the fishy-smelling kind like this, which dogs generally love, can cover rancidity pretty well.

Just want to point out that degraded fish oils are not just useless; they are potentially carcinogenic.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

mitch kuta said:


> What Salmon oil do you all use? Been using Leerburgs but wondering if I could get just as good and cheaper.


We use and sell Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil from this company http://alaskansalmonoil.com/Wild%20Pure.htm The reason we chose them is their product is only from the current season's catch (not stored for long term) and is cold pressed. We carry 8 and 16 oz but can special order larger sizes of 69 and 136 oz. PM me for details.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I use Wholistic Wild Salmon Oil, and Lakse Kronch Wild "cold pressed" salmon oil.
I get them both from:
www.doggiefood.com

Julie


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Caveat:
> 
> Even with a pump bottle (good) that isn't constantly being opened and thus exposed to air, you want to keep this kind of quantity protected from sunlight and heat.


This brings up a good point...my bottle of fish oil supplements that I take says store at room temperature, though I had always heard to store it somewhere cooler like the fridge because it extends the shelf life. I consulted our nutritionist and our nutritionist resident, who consulted a fish oil expert on campus, and here's the e-mail I got back:



> Most fish oil capsules are stabilized against oxidation such that storage at room temp is acceptable for 6 months to a year. Now it might be hard to know how long they have been sitting on the shelf in the store, but if you are worried then storing them in the refrigerator should help extend their shelf-life.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> This brings up a good point...my bottle of fish oil supplements that I take says store at room temperature, though I had always heard to store it somewhere cooler like the fridge because it extends the shelf life. I consulted our nutritionist and our nutritionist resident, who consulted a fish oil expert on campus, and here's the e-mail I got back: ... Most fish oil capsules are stabilized against oxidation such that storage at room temp is acceptable for 6 months to a year. Now it might be hard to know how long they have been sitting on the shelf in the store, but if you are worried then storing them in the refrigerator should help extend their shelf-life.


Yes, but I was talking about liquid. That email is about capsules.

Pump bottles are better than not if you're storing outside the 'fridge. The fish oil (liquid, not capsules) I buy doesn't come in a pump bottle and I refrigerate it after opening.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Connie, 

What is the useful life of bottled salmon oil in the pump bottle (grizzly) there is no indication of an expiry date on the bottles I buy anyway ??

In the fridge.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Connie,
> 
> What is the useful life of bottled salmon oil in the pump bottle (grizzly) there is no indication of an expiry date on the bottles I buy anyway ??
> 
> In the fridge.


For opened pump bottles:

In the 'fridge, I'm going to guess a year or more. 

I've researched fish oil pretty extensively. Handling after opening is important.

Even in the pump bottle, I'd never store fish oil near the stove or in the sunlight of a windowsill, say. And if it was ever going to be 90 degrees in the storage place, I'd put it in the 'fridge.

Shelf life of unopened liquids stored in a cool dark place is two to three years.

Here are a few guidelines that sound reasonable:
http://www.shop4fishoil.com/fish-oil-faq.html

For myself, I buy one of the CRN Voluntary Monograph fish oils*. Since I want deodorized anyway, I might as well go for the list of the best.

*http://www.crnusa.org/pdfs/Q_A_o3wg.pdf


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Just a quick note that unless you have a small dog, capsules are kind of spendy.

A therapeutic dose (IMO) for a 50-pound dog, for example, would be 4 to 6 capsules every day (depending on which of the two common capsule sizes they are).

So I don't get capsules unless I have to, like if the store where I buy the liquid is out of stock. 

Caps are similarly expensive and cumbersome for humans, IMO. I think that a capsule is close to a placebo-amount for a human. I suspect that manufacturers know that many people want a capsule and not a liquid, and that pointing out what a small amount is in one capsule would detract from the perception that it's a useful dose.

This is strictly MHO. Anyone on blood thinners (actually, anyone at all) should consult their health professional before deciding on daily doses.

Here are some conservative suggestions:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fish-oil/NS_patient-fishoil

And here is an interesting article that echoes other research findings:
http://online.wsj.com/public/article_print/SB119975627038373627.html

All this is complicated by manufacturers of other food items claiming "Omega 3 fortified" when in fact they are talking about ALA, and ALA's conversion rate varies widely among species and also among individuals. 

For example, the ability of the dog to convert ALA to DHA and EPA is close to zero. Hence the emphasis on marine sources for dogs.


----------

